# My nieghbor thought he was a mule....Poor Atreyu :(



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

He has since changed his mind and now thinks he is beautiful but when he was going through a gawky 6-8 month old stage he thought he was so ugly. LOL glad he changed his mind. Me being his human Mom have always thought my boy pretty. yes I am slightly biased I know.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He looks nothing like a mule! lol He's a handsome boy! Gonna be a looker when he's done growing into himself.

And it's okay...was on a walk once with my Aires and a guy stopped us and asked if he was a thoroughbred. Ummmmm...no, he's a flashy black and white Percheron/paint cross. *facepalm*


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

With those chromed up legs, they thought he was a a mule???? NO WAY! He is growing into his large head which I think is quite "regal". Mule, hah!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Not that there's anything wrong with mules.


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

I have never been around a mule but I have seen some pretty ones I just never thought of him as a mule kinda surprised me when he told me that. Thanks I think he has chrome to spare myself. He is a just gelded one year old Percheon-Foxtrotter mix. He is already as big as his momma.


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

his other side LOL


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Now, I do like mules, I think they're adorable, and some are quite pretty, but that just looks like a handsome little colt to me! I wouldn't say you're biased, I would say you've got better eye sight, lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Now, it's just his ears. Some horses can pull off having big ears and not looking dorky. Looks like he's going to be one of them.

Oh, and Ware, mules do come in chromed up colors too :wink:.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

He is stunning, IMO! I love him! lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's so handsome!

Nothing like a mule at all.. no big rabbit ears, no long narrow face, nope.


----------



## arabgirl247 (Feb 13, 2012)

Amazing white stockings!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with being a mule! I hate when people use "mule" as a derogatory word .. (I'll refrain from breaking into the song from Dr. Dolittle ... lol)

Mules are pretty.









And they can have high white.










*Having said that ... your neighbor was crazy if he thought your boy was a mule! And he is very pretty!*


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

I like mules never said they were ugly. I have never had one but the more I read on them the better I think they might be and I might make room in the little herd for one. I hear they are more sure footed and I think a good broke one would make a god start for my kids to start riding on. So when he said that I almost hit the grass (out in the field) because I never even thought he was ugly. I know he is only 14 months old and he needs to grow some and fill out but he can already clear four foot fences silly boy. I ride western and they way he moves (i'll try to get video) makes me wonder if he is more english? A new way to learn to ride I guess how fun.


----------



## SomthingofaWhim (Apr 27, 2012)

Loving the chrome! He is stunning


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Fancy mule. However if you are a horse owner and someone thinks your horse is a mule, you do get slightly offended. What about if you have mule (never had the pleasure of owning one), and someone thinks it is a horse? Is that derogatory or what?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but I don't consider the mistake derogatory at all, just descriptive. Yep, he's got big ears, so does my coming 3 year old. I often fondly call him a mule, now if only he will end up as trustworthy under saddle as a well trained mule, I'll be really happy LOL.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Your little guy is very handsome indeed and will only get better looking in the future. My friend says a mule is worth their weight in gold so I wouldn't be offended by the comparison. Those mules are very cute!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Your guy is very handsome.
If you want to see some mule ears, check out my avatar.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I myself use the word 'mule' in a derogatory manner whenever my horse decides to plant his little horse feet.... frankly, I thought that was common practice- I love mules, always wanted one, but when I hear 'mule' I think big ears and being stubborn...


----------



## Brittz (Apr 25, 2012)

No way ! He's a handsome boy, poor thing being called a mule pfttt.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

A very handsome boy-love his leg markings.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

STUNNING boy . When he grows into himself he'll be even more beautiful.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I love his name, btw - assuming it's from Neverending Story??


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes it's the warrior boy from the Neverending Story. It's different like him. I LOVE his chrome.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

'Scuse? Not all mules are fugly  our first baby had quite a bit of chrome, and our newest filly is blue eyed and adorable. No weird faces of rat tails either. Not sure about chrome though...there's too much baby fluff for us to see anything! ahaha.



















I'm pretty much sure that 99.99% of them are darned stubborn though. Their way or the high way! xD 

OP, you have a very nice colt. I just love those matching white stockings. Who-ever mistook him for a mule must of been so distracted by them that they didn't realize he was indeed a horse!


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

waresbear said:


> With those chromed up legs, they thought he was a a mule???? NO WAY! He is growing into his large head which I think is quite "regal". Mule, hah!


There is a really cute mule weanling that I see on my way to work every day who has thigh high stockings and socks on his front feet.  This horse looks nothing like a mule, though!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Endiku said:


> 'Scuse? Not all mules are fugly  our first baby had quite a bit of chrome, and our newest filly is blue eyed and adorable. No weird faces of rat tails either. Not sure about chrome though...there's too much baby fluff for us to see anything! ahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would not complain if you decided to ship this ball of cuteness down to AZ as my late birthday present ; lol. She has a sassy look in her eyes though, LOL.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh yes, those two are little devils! Always getting into trouble. Little Tempest (the chestnut) is constantly beating up on her mama when she's frustrated or Saide isn't moving fast enough, and from what I hear, Ditzee (the bay, who was sold to a show home last year) is quite the mischeivious one too!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Endiku said:


> Oh yes, those two are little devils! Always getting into trouble. Little Tempest (the chestnut) is constantly beating up on her mama when she's frustrated or Saide isn't moving fast enough, and from what I hear, Ditzee (the bay, who was sold to a show home last year) is quite the mischeivious one too!


I guess being cute really pays off, lol!


----------

